
Show HN: Afroic – Reddit for Africa - mirakl3
https://afroic.com/
======
erikig
Isn't Reddit the Reddit of Africa?

I like Afrioc but I'm always skeptical of sites that claim to the "x of
Africa". Africa is pretty diverse with its many subcultures and interests.
Reddit already does a good job of catering to these subcultures and interests
in its subreddits.

------
plexiglass
Love this idea. Anyone know if there are similar sites for other parts of the
world besides US?

~~~
sdotsen
Yeah Reddit.

------
gilbertmpanga12
Pretty limiting, HN is the wrong platform to market this kind of product.

